# Seachem equliblium



## moss lover (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi, i have just started planted tanks two months agao and have no idea on how to dose for my fissidens and tiwan moss tank. after readin the estimative index chart 
the only thing i can't figure out is the amount of dosing of sea chem equliblium to raise gh.
I have a 7.48 Us gallon tank with 2 dh as stated on my tetra gh test kit. 
How much 1/? of a teaspoon should i dose every week

All the sifu(masters) qing qiao (please teach)rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## moss lover (Apr 6, 2007)

hmm. it is stated on the equilibrium container that "to raise gh by 1 meq/l (3dh) add 16g 91 tablespoon)for every 80 litres (20 gallons) how do i convert it for a 28 litre aquarium? 
any help or comments would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance:help: :help: :help:


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

> Hi, i have just started planted tanks two months agao and have no idea on how to dose for my fissidens and tiwan moss tank. after readin the estimative index chart


 Just some FYI, if you just have moss in the tank it is very likely that EI dosing is going to be way over kill. Mosses really dont have very high nutrients needs and i would be willing to guess that if you have a moderate fish load the will be getting enough N and P from that. If not You could really get by with just a small weekly dose of N and P....

As far as the seachem Eq. This link can be helpful to you  http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html and for the conversion on Eq using the info on the bottle...

1 Tablespoon = 16g
1 teaspoon = 5.33g
1/2 teaspoon = 2.66g
1/4 teaspoon = 1.33g
1/8 teaspoon = .66g


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've just switched to using this with my RO water.

I keep my tanks at 3dGH so all I do is add enough to the new water to keep it at this level. To do this I add a teaspoon to my 25l container of water. This gives me 3dGH.

As your water is aldready at 2dGH then all you need to do is work out what level you want to raise the GH to. Then work out the difference. After that add enough to your 28 litre tank to raise it by this amount. E.g. if you want to raise the GH to 5 you'd need to add enough to raise it by 3dGH, so add a teaspoon to your tank. When you do a water change add a bit more Equilibrium to keep the GH at the required level. If you want to raise it more then add more, just remember that 16g will raise 80litres by 3dGH, so 2 tablespoons would raise 80l by 6dGH and 1 tablespoon would raise 40l by 6dGH or 20l by 12dGH. Think I might have made that confusing, is it clear?

BTW, the best way to add the powder is to some water in a small container and let it mix there, then add that to the tank. It will cloud the water slightly, but that soon goes.

More to the point, why do you want to raise the GH? Are you keeping hard water fish?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

moss lover said:


> hmm. it is stated on the equilibrium container that "to raise GH by 1 meq/l (DH) add 16g 91 tablespoon)for every 80 litres (20 gallons) how do i convert it for a 28 litre aquarium?
> any help or comments would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance:help: :help: :help:


Good gosh! Did you not pre-read your question before posting it? You know that it can't possibly be 91 tablespoons for every 80 liters (20 gallons)!! The directions say that 1 tablespoon will raise the GH by 1 meq/L or 3° GH for that amount of water.

A 28L aquarium is 7.4 gallons. To account for the substrate, decorations, plants and critter mass; you multiply 7.4 gallons by 85% which gives ~ 6.3 gallons.

3° or higher of GH usually has enough calcium and magnesium in it to grow plants.

So, to raise your tank from 2° to 3° (or each °GH) requires 0.56 grams of Equilibrium (6.3 gallons/20 gallons X 16 grams per tablespoon for every 20L divided by 3° per 1° GH / 3 teaspoons per tablespoon). 0.56 grams of Equilibrium is just a little over 1/10 teaspoon.

I hope that this helps you, moss lover!

Left C


----------



## moss lover (Apr 6, 2007)

hey thanks for the replys Mr sandlers and ed. i wanted to raise the dh to 3 or 4 after being recommended by some plant experts to raise it to make my plants peral after asking about the estamtive index
Ed when u say u use R/o water u ,mean that the water has 0 dh so u add a teaspoon worth?
so for me to raise it to 4 dh from 2 dh how much do i add in?
hehe sorry a bit chemistry challenged
 
here's the level of nutrients i am aiming for 

EI target ranges
CO2 range 20-30 ppm
NO3 range 5-30 ppm
K+ range 10-30 ppm
PO4 range 1.0-2.0 ppm
Fe 0.2-0.5ppm or higher
GH range 3-5 degrees ~ 50ppm or higher
KH range 3-5


----------



## moss lover (Apr 6, 2007)

haha thanks left c 
that grealty helps me a lot. errm i meant to put 16hg( 1 tablespoon) the brackets i was typing so fast i missed out the shift.!!:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## moss lover (Apr 6, 2007)

hey left c sorry but isn't 1/2 teaspoon = 2.66g
as per mr sandler's post in this thread?
thanks in advance


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

moss lover said:


> haha thanks left c
> that grealty helps me a lot. errm i meant to put 16hg( 1 tablespoon) the brackets i was typing so fast i missed out the shift.!!:dance: :dance: :dance:


Hi moss lover

I hope my numbers are right. I'm watching the Sci-Fi channel and riding with Jack. So, I'm a little... :drinkers:

Please note the recent edit to it.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

moss lover said:


> hey left c sorry but isn't 1/2 teaspoon = 2.66g
> as per mr sandler's post in this thread?
> thanks in advance


Yes. Mr Sanders is right. I caught my mistake and I was editing it when the last few posts were added. Sorry about that!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

moss lover said:


> Ed when u say u use R/o water u ,mean that the water has 0 dh so u add a teaspoon worth?


Yeah that's exactly what I do



moss lover said:


> so for me to raise it to 4 dh from 2 dh how much do i add in?
> hehe sorry a bit chemistry challenged
> 
> here's the level of nutrients i am aiming for
> ...


You're going to need to raise it 2dGH in 28l. We'll assume that the decorations will remove some water like Left C said, so let's say 20l for ease of calculations! (you can always add a little more if the levels aren't quite what you want!). As 1 tablespoon will raise water by 3dGH in 80l you would need a quarter of that to raise hardness by 3dGH in 20l so you'd need to add 4 grams. To raise it by 2dGH rather than 3dGH you need to add 2/3rds of that so 2.66666 grams, or half a teaspoon to 20l! Try adding that and then test again and see what effect it has. BTW I find that sometimes it takes 30 minutes or so to fully dissolve so I would add the Equilibrium, leave it until the water goes clear, then test.

Let us know how you get on and what happens please.


----------

